# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  شرح طريقة اعادة السيريال واصلاح الشبكة لاجهزة سامسونغ.

## bodr41

شرح طريقة اصلاح السيريال واعادة الشبكة لاجهزة سامسونغ   اليوم سنحاول ان شاء الله ان نضع بين ايديكم اعضاء وزوار منتدى المغربي للمحمول طريقة اصلاح السيريال واعادة الشبكة لاجهزة سامسونغ على البوكس العملاق تورنادو. فالمشكل عادة يكمن في ظهور واختفاء الشبكة وللتاكد ان كان العطل هارد ام سوفت نقوم بتركيب الرمز :  فان ظهر السيريال كما هو فالمشكل هنا مشكل صيانة.
وان ظهر السيريال على شكل اصفار فهنا المشكل سوفت وهو ما يهمنا في موضوعنا. 
ادن علينا باصلاح السيريال ودلك باستخدام خاصية Rebuild Imei  هنا نلاحظ عدم استجابة الهاتف لكتابة السيريال , ادن ما هو الحل ?
الحل هو ان نقوم باطفاء الجهاز وازالة البطارية ثم عمل تيكست جديد على الديسك توب وكتابة رقم s/n الموجود اسفل السيريال كما هو موضح في الصورة. 
بعدها نضغط على خاصية Repair MSL  لاصلاح منطقة MSL   فننسخ الكود الدي قمنا بكتابته في ملف تيكست ووضعه في 
المربع كما هوموضح في الصورة :    بعدها سيطلب منا كتاب ملف الايبروم لاصلاح منطقة MSL 
ستفتح لك قائمة لاختيار ملف الايبروم  ولدلك وضعنا لكم ملف الايبروم E2P في المرفقات.   ثم نتابع مراحل كتابة الايبروم الجديد لاصلاح منطقة MSL     وفي النهاية تم اعادة السيريال الاصلي وبالتالي اصلاح الشبكة.   ارجو ان اكون قد استوفيت الشرح كما يجب
واسال الله التوفيق. OUSSAMA1

----------


## أبوحمزة

الف شكر بس اي ملفات مرفقة

----------


## seffari

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## said aghbala

allah ihfdak

----------


## amer

جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hassan riach

_بارك الله فيك_

----------


## bouhelal

الف شكر بس اي ملفات مرفقة

----------


## hicho

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## yassin55

مشكور حبيبى موضوع جامد يابوب 
تسلم ايدك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

موضوع اقل مايقال عنه انه رائع
شكرا اخى +++

----------


## benferhat

عمل ممتاز شكرا

----------


## wdmaky

شرح ممتاز

----------


## rafanachi

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mr.emad

اللهم ارحم من كتب هذا الموضوع و ولديه

----------


## تامرعزب

الله ينوررررررررررررر عليك

----------


## liamsi_kaw

Salam khoya lah ya3tik saha walaken 3andi wa7ad soali wach had lbrokram wach 3ando bota dyalo wala ghir katkhad man  sit

----------


## NSNSNS

تسلم على الشرح وا اثمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## hameed atiah

بارك الله بيك أخي العزيز

----------


## teto_50

ده لكل السمسونجات

----------


## sinari9

مشششششششكور

----------


## ايهابو

اللهم صلي علي نور الانوار سيدنا محمد المختار وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم   سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات 
              الله يجزيك الخير

----------


## asim mohamed

مشكووووووووووووور والله الموفق

----------


## azzagheer

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ود الشيخ

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## احمدعاصم1

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hameed atiah

بارك الله بيك أخي العزيز

----------


## jazouli89

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## youky

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## علي 1974

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم

----------


## youky

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hameed atiah

ألف ألف شكر بارك الله بيك

----------


## وئام شادي

مشكور على الشرح الطيب

----------


## جمال الديم

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## هيمااا

مشكوررررر

----------

